# Mild winter, early Spring



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Wonder if were finally approaching the end of snow? temps rising to near 40 by end of week...One can only hope...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I wonder what summer will be like???


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

ajslands;1016137 said:


> I wonder what summer will be like???


Hopefully, nice and green....payup


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Temps on the rise...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I was right after all..


----------

